# Where do we stand on the freebsd-update issue?



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 29, 2014)

Can someone update me on that recent bug? I've lost track of where it stands and I want to update my systems but am concerned that there are still issues.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you referring to this PR 196055? If so, this may be of interest.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 29, 2014)

To show how badly I've lost track of things, I have both of those links bookmarked and even read them. I'm such a busy guy. Thanks protocelt


----------



## protocelt (Dec 31, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:


> To show how badly I've lost track of things, I have both of those links bookmarked and even read them. I'm such a busy guy. Thanks protocelt


No problem. We've all been there at one point or another


----------

